# Aukai's overwheight , Dekers got a Big Johnson , I'm in for a 3 way .



## mmcmdl (Feb 23, 2020)

Aukai . My door stop for these past few months weighed in at exactly 80.00 lbs . Pics to prove . I busted a nut ,  not ( 1/4-20 ) weighing this thing and getting it out to the garage . Here is my thoughts . This 304 plate weighs 80 lbs . exaxctly . deker has a big Johnson  (or so I'm told ) , and I'm stuck in the middle like a CJ cookie . If I run this up to Deker for a cut , would you take 60 lbs ? And this is actually resting on Dekers thoughts . If not , it's a pick up only .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 23, 2020)

I took lots of pics , but I'm done for tonight . Gotta get some sleep .


----------



## Aukai (Feb 24, 2020)

If you get my stuff together, and add the stuff we haven't got together, and put the bar in a lower drawer, finish packing the rest of the stuff we don't have together, then make a final sweep to add the rest of the stuff we find. Bolt/strap, ratchet strap, lock the drawers, then I'll send some one to get the Vidmar....Seems easy 2-3 days tops....


----------

